# Really disgusting



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I have a very disgusting habit that Electra does and I want to know how to stop it. She only does this with Ceasar (our Black Lab) I've heard of dogs eating their own feces, but what really gross is when Ceaser is doing his business she will run over and eat it when it's coming out of him.








We catch her in the act and we correct her right away, but I know that we need to clean up right away but this is happening literally once he's doing his business. 

We are out there when they go first thing in the morning, but throughout the day we can't constantly be standing and watching over them every second. We have tried feeding them Pineapple which we heard makes their poop taste really bad and not want too, but that hasn't work. We have tried pills, and that doesn't seem to work either. She is fine health wise, no bugs or parasites etc. They are all fed Canidae ALS. She is fed about 4C/day

I want to know how I can stop this really disgusting habit and nip it right in the bud (no pun attended )

If someone can provide me with some solutions that would be great.

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

usually we tell people to pick up fresh piles as soon as they can, but in your case, sounds like you'll neeed to keep electra on a leash for awhile when outside with the other dogs until she stops the behavior - when she goes to want to get some 'munchies' tell her to 'leave it' and pull her away - she'll get it eventually ... good luck


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Cherry's done this in the past too. It's rather embarrassing in public







I've taught her 'leave it' and I reward her if she does. 
Keep in mind that Electra is still a puppy - a lot of puppies do this. I think my girl has gotten better as she's gotten a bit older. 

The only other thing I can think of at the moment is to keep an eye on her and keep her seperate from Ceasar when he goes.. I know it's not easy!
Try teaching her to 'leave' - it'll come in handy for other things too


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It sounds to me as though your lab isn't digesting his meal as thoroughly as he might. 

My youngest will still snack on fresh crap if they are fed straight commercial food. Adding a little bit of chicken to the meals seems to eliminate this. I can only speculate that the little bit of fresh meat aids the digestion or eliminates the "attractive" odor.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions for you. I just wanted to tell you that my friend has mini doxies that do the same thing. UGH!!! My guys will snack on other poop they find (cat, etc) but fortunately not their own or each other's!

Kristina


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> My youngest will still snack on fresh crap if they are fed straight commercial food. Adding a little bit of chicken to the meals seems to eliminate this. I can only speculate that the little bit of fresh meat aids the digestion or eliminates the "attractive" odor.


I'm not 100% sure on that, as both my girls are raw fed







I do think though that they will eat others poop if they're not getting all the nutrients they need.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

[/quote]


> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereIt sounds to me as though your lab isn't digesting his meal as thoroughly as he might.
> 
> My youngest will still snack on fresh crap if they are fed straight commercial food. Adding a little bit of chicken to the meals seems to eliminate this. I can only speculate that the little bit of fresh meat aids the digestion or eliminates the "attractive" odor.


They have been all feed Canidae Chicken/Rice and the ALS, they are occassionaly fed raw chicken backs too. This as only happened recently with her eating right while he is doing his business. She has eaten the poop but not like this.

Really driving me nuts


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm, I was going to say diet too, but on Canidae, I change my mind. Both of mine will eat cat poop, rabbit poop, and dog poop IF the poop has undigested material or is of poor quality food. They both eat Canidae and have zero interest in each other's poop.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I know that Ceaser is a quick eater and he me might not be digesting his food throughly...we feed Electra in a bunt pan since she used to wolf down the food...maybe we should try the bunt pan with Ceasar too and see if that make a difference.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

sounds like it would be worth a try. There's something going on with his digestive tract or she'd be eating other poop.

I feed an WDJ approved food, too and if it's those foods, the youngest will revert to snacking. If I add the chicken, she doesn't. There's something about the chicken that affects the digestion.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

There are these pills you can give your dogs to discourage Coprophagia (poop eating) They work well while your dogs are being fed them, also ive heard from other dog owners that feeding them a little Pineapple, pickles, spinach, pure pumpkin, or Garlic can make the droppings smell or taste really bad so they don't eat it, However this only works if your dogs eat their own poop or there siblings poop, But its def worth a try


----------

